# 5th wheel hitch



## otispug (Jul 18, 2001)

What is the rocker setup used for on an RBW L'il Rocker hitch?


----------



## Gary B (Jul 21, 2001)

5th wheel hitch

HI, it helps relive stress on the king pin when the truck goes one way and the 5er the other(laterially), like if you are going into a drive way with an incline at an angle, or if your setting up in a campsite that isn't level and you level the trailer but not the pickup. Happy trails GB


----------



## otispug (Jul 23, 2001)

5th wheel hitch

Thanks! Is it used while towing or just for setup and break down? I towed 200 miles round trip this weekend and the access roads were real bad and I could feel the trailer on the really bad surfaces.


----------



## Gary B (Jul 23, 2001)

5th wheel hitch

No its free to rock all the time just like the for and aft rotation of the 5th wheel. It will help with access roads but the rocker movment is limted. Happy trails GB


----------

